
The untold story of Notpetya, the most devastating cyberattack in history - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wired.com/story/notpetya-cyberattack-ukraine-russia-code-crashed-the-world/
======
dmix
Andy Greenberg is my favourite journalist covering tech/infosec. Another great
longform piece by him.

------
flatfilefan
Typical half truth. Ukraine government has kicked out 1C accounting software
(de-facto industry standard in Ukraine and Russia at that time) and mandated
it to be replaced with the half-baked M.E.Doc software. This opened the door
for the NotPetya. Some unsupported claims about Russian military hacker are
all over the article but it beats me why this journo doesn't mention this part
that is public knowledge. Maybe because it gives a completely different
context for the attack.

------
nasredin
"The Most Devastating Cyberattack in History"

Hmmm. Poor wording.

"The most financially devastating computer virus in history" sounds better.

~~~
peterlk
Which cyberattacks would you say were more devastating?

~~~
rdl
Stuxnet by 1000x. Stuxnet basically averted WW3.

~~~
nikk1
Did it though?

 _Although Stuxnet appears to be designed to destroy centrifuges at the Natanz
facility, destruction was by no means total. Moreover, Stuxnet did not lower
the production of low-enriched uranium (LEU) during 2010. LEU quantities could
have certainly been greater, and Stuxnet could be an important part of the
reason why they did not increase significantly. Nonetheless, there remain
important questions about why Stuxnet destroyed only 1,000 centrifuges. One
observation is that it may be harder to destroy centrifuges by use of cyber
attacks than often believed._

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stuxnet#Natanz_nuclear_facilit...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stuxnet#Natanz_nuclear_facilities)

